# What do I do if my orientation date is set to two hours before my interview ended?



## Harmless Trust (May 18, 2021)

Earlier today at around 2 PM, I finished a virtual interview for the Food and Beverage Expert position, and about 2 hours later I got a text saying that I got the job. I checked and saw that the orientation date was set for today at 12 PM, which is a problem because that was 2 hours before the interview, if that makes sense. I'm assuming that this was an error; is there anything I should do?
Edit: I haven't pressed 'accept' yet, but I'm worried they'll change their mind if I decline.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2021)

Call the store.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 18, 2021)

Welcome to Targetworld…😁


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 18, 2021)

Just a mixup, Target likes to mix things up to keep teams in their toes, simple call to the store should yield some answers.


----------

